# Screw deer....hitting the fall bite this year



## CrappieKeith (Oct 8, 2009)

I've shot so many dang deer in my life not to mention grouse,ducks& geese that I thought I'd take tghis fall to chase fish in this fall bite period.
Been doing ok....


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Wood Scrounge (Oct 8, 2009)

How big was that bronze back football? VERY NICE


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 12, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> How big was that bronze back football? VERY NICE



All of the bigger ones where 20 inches and they all went 5 lbs.
What a hoot!


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 24, 2009)

very nice....not so easy here in the land of 4 lakes!

the only fishin i've done this fall has been steelhead around Lake Erie.


----------

